
Google Calendar now supports Apple iCal - nickb
http://googlemac.blogspot.com/2008/12/google-calendar-now-supports-apple-ical.html
======
gcv
Two questions for people who tried this feature:

1\. Does this support syncing multiple Google Calendars? Last I checked, if
you have multiple calendars, you had to set up multiple CalDAV connections.
CalDAV itself supports multiple calendars easily, but the Google
implementation just served up one.

2\. Does this sync with an iPhone? BusySync lets me connect iCal to Google
Calendar in a way that iPhone calendar edits go back to Google on a sync,
i.e., does the right thing. (Setting aside the absurdity of having to connect
an Internet-capable phone to a computer to sync to an Internet service.)

------
ryanwaggoner
Bad news for Spanning Sync.

~~~
swombat
I can't imagine it's a surprise to them though... and since I know many people
who bought Spanning Sync, I imagine they made a pretty penny on sales up until
now. If they bet the farm on future sales, that'd be quite a strategic
mistake.

------
stcredzero
Actually, I've been syncing my Google Calendar with iCal for several months
now. The news seems to be a utility to make setting up the URLs for the webdav
interface easy for iCal users.

------
tlrobinson
Can I sync iCal, MobileMe, and Google Calendar?

------
jgrahamc
On a similar topic... does anyone know of a _Windows_ calendar client that
works with iCal Server?

~~~
Angostura
This might be helpful:

<http://caldav.calconnect.org/implementations/clients.html>

~~~
graywh
That list fails to mention that only the newest iCal (that shipped with
Leopard) will work.

